# Thracian king's tomb uncovered



## Brian G Turner (Jul 28, 2005)

Thracian king's tomb uncovered



> Archaeologists in Bulgaria have unearthed the treasure-filled tomb of what is thought to be a Thracian king.  A golden crown, ring, armour and other artefacts dating back 2,400 years were found with the skeleton in a tomb near the south-eastern town of Zlatinitsa.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4714103.stm


----------



## Alexa (Jul 29, 2005)

Never heard about a king named Sevt. 

Poor horses and dog. I have difficulties understanding this kind of sacrifices.


----------

